
Do We Write Differently on a Screen? - beachsam0rai
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/do-we-write-differently-on-a-screen
======
wrp
_The mental space feels different when you work with paper. It is quieter. A
momentum builds up, a spell between page and hand and eye._

A printed page is easier to read than handwriting, so when I want to review
what I've written, I'll type it on the computer for printing out. But that is
pretty much the extent of my computer's role in the writing process. I just
find that I can think more deeply about something when working on paper, and I
don't have a strong theory as to why that is.

